# Benjamin Moore Advance Pearl?



## shellak stik (May 7, 2015)

Hi, would like opinions about BM Advance Pearl finish. Have heard both good and bad things about this product? Curious about re-coat times and it's ability to stick to glossy surfaces and existing oil??

Thanks for your time!!

Shellak Stik


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi shellak stik!
there is no BM Advance pearl. I normally like to re-coat in 24 hour is best, if you going over oil paint will be best to use oil primer first. Advance is good stuff I love it 90 percent of my work is done with Advance.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Advance is kinda hit and miss over old oil. With very thorough prep it usually bonds well, but you really have to totally de-gloss and scuff. If what your going over has a lot of sheen, it seems easier and safer just to prime. 

I never heard of pearl Advance either. Canadian thing maybe?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The BM 2015 USA product guide doesn't have an Advance pearl listed. I'm not privy to any new products coming up though. Not a BM dealer. Yet.
(Shhhh. Don't tell woodford I have a new product guide.)


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

It may be a Canadian finish.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

NACE said:


> It may be a Canadian finish.


I wouldn't thought it'd be called poutine


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Advance Satin is called Advance Pearl in Canada. 
I'm told it's exactly the same product...might have to do with being voc compliant?

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/Downlo...d=BEA+Repository/850013/data_sheet_file_en_CA


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I wonder if Regal Pearl is called satin up there?


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

Damon T said:


> I wonder if Regal Pearl is called satin up there?


No Regal pearl is called pearl here.That being said it is my understanding that satin and pearl are the same finish. It's like eggshell and velours (velvety) finishes are the same.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jazz_Painter said:


> No Regal pearl is called pearl here.That being said it is my understanding that satin and pearl are the same finish. It's like eggshell and velours (velvety) finishes are the same.


Generally Satin sits between Pearl and SG, but in the Regal line there is no Satin. BM describes the Pearl finish as being "Satin like" whatever that means.

The BM Canada website says there is an Advance Pearl, but under the description for sheen it says "Satin". If the sheen is satin, why don't they just call it satin instead of Pearl.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

shellak stik said:


> Hi, would like opinions about BM Advance Pearl finish. Have heard both good and bad things about this product? Curious about re-coat times and it's ability to stick to glossy surfaces and existing oil??
> 
> Thanks for your time!!
> 
> Shellak Stik


Heya Shellak,

As far as recoat goes, the can says 16 hours but people's experiences vary tremendously on it. Some people I know recoat in less than 16 and are okay, some claim they can go 72 hours and still have it soft. Generally speaking, I always recommend overnight; the longer you leave it between coats the better the final finish is. It's not the best production value around, but it's not really made to be. The finish is gorgeous. It can sag if over applied or over thinned, and if you work it too much with a brush it can leave brush marks. That being said, if you use it well/right it's one of the best finishes out there.

Over oil/gloss we see generally good results, but just as a matter of precaution I do always recommend priming over oil. There's a lot of factors that can cause premature failures over oil, and I'm a better safe than sorry kind of guy.

Hope this helps!

-Benjamin Moore dealer


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Proalliance coatings said:


> The BM 2015 USA product guide doesn't have an Advance pearl listed. I'm not privy to any new products coming up though. Not a BM dealer. Yet.
> (Shhhh. Don't tell woodford I have a new product guide.)


I still haven't even got the updated one yet


----------

